# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  The Coronavirus "Trick"

## Theocrat

With the recent passage of the largest spending bill in U.S. history (through a voice vote, not a recorded one, to protect our "representatives" in the House) as well as all of the arbitrary designations of "essential" and "non-essential" operations by our state governments, I'm becoming more and more convinced that this Coronavirus pandemic is just a sleight of hand trick to hide what the federal and state governments have been wanting to do for a long time.

I'm so reminded of this line from one of my favorite films, _The Prestige_ (2006), where it states:




I don't want to belittle the illnesses and deaths which have happened because of COVID-19, but I'm pretty sure our state and federal governments have another trick up their sleeves, besides their usual one of making money appear out of thin air.

----------


## bv3

I think that despite their desire to protect individual members from the ramifications of this vote, we should assume and propagate the fact that every member, except Massie, is as good as on record as voting _aye._

----------


## Ender

> With the recent passage of the largest spending bill in U.S. history (through a voice vote, not a recorded one, to protect our "representatives" in the House) as well as all of the arbitrary designations of "essential" and "non-essential" operations by our state governments, I'm becoming more and more convinced that this Coronavirus pandemic is just a sleight of hand trick to hide what the federal and state governments have been wanting to do for a long time.
> 
> I'm so reminded of this line from one of my favorite films, _The Prestige_ (2006), where it states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to belittle the illnesses and deaths which have happened because of COVID-19, but I'm pretty sure our state and federal governments have another trick up their sleeves, besides their usual one of making money appear out of thin air.


Agree- & I LOVE The Prestige- fantastic film!

----------


## Theocrat

> I think that despite their desire to protect individual members from the ramifications of this vote, we should assume and propagate the fact that every member, except Massie, is as good as on record as voting _aye._


From listening to the voice vote, it sounded like there were 2 other representatives who voted "Nay," too, Rep. Amash being another one, presumably.

----------


## 69360

Something big is probably going on. This is unprecedented collusion between media and government to create a mass panic. There is a real virus, but it's not any worse than a typical flu season. Who is behind the panic and to what purpose I don't know. Something is not right.

----------


## pcosmar

> Something big is probably going on. This is unprecedented collusion between media and government to create a mass panic. There is a real virus, but it's not any worse than a typical flu season. Who is behind the panic and to what purpose I don't know. Something is not right.


Not even the Flu.. Which several Flavors have been tried..

This is the Cold. less common than the common cold,, and they gave this one a name and number.
But it is still just a cold and they have managed to stampede the livestock,

and no one is resisting.. not one locality in the entire US has put an end to this nonsense

It is a damn Cold,,not the plague..

----------

